# Naming and Shaming



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

What actually are the forum rules on this?

I see people mention a shop, website or user they have bad dealings with, but others will say I can't tell you who it is, or if you want to know said person will PM you.

I'm just wondering what the rules are, are we allowed, are we not..etc?


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOO who does Grace want to name and shame XD


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

not supposed to, can be sued :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

You can only be sued if you are specific with names

If you said "i bought a tarantula from tarantulabarn and it only had six legs" nothing can be done, apart from giving the shop/trader the chance to defend him/herself

This isnt a slagging of but notifies eveyone of possible problems


----------



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

well i fink its :censor: if u cant name and shame ive been in an appauling reptile shop recently and i would love to let people no so they could boycot it


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

As long as you dont actually say they are [email protected]@ but just say "the vivs are filthy and there are no water bowls" there is nothing that can be done, all you are doin is reporting what yu see not running them down. Then its up to everyone if they still go there


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

We prefer people not to name and shame shops. Feel free to make a thread about a shop that you have visited, but leave the name out. One of the problems is that how do we know when people are being genuine, and when there is someone who is out to create trouble for a shop. Im not saying thats what you are doing, i am merely making the point of what some people might do. People can always pm you if they really want to know what the shop is.

We also ask people to contact the shop first to try and discuss problems with them directly before posting on the forums.


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> We prefer people not to name and shame shops. Feel free to make a thread about a shop that you have visited, but leave the name out. One of the problems is that how do we know when people are being genuine, and when there is someone who is out to create trouble for a shop. Im not saying thats what you are doing, i am merely making the point of what some people might do. People can always pm you if they really want to know what the shop is.
> 
> We also ask people to contact the shop first to try and discuss problems with them directly before posting on the forums.


 
Totally understand what your saying but i think its good that you can mention the shop so people can check it out to see if your right or its a total lie. If the shop has nothing to hide then they will invite people to check them out. But if its a bad shop they have a chance to speak to the owner and tell them. I've noticed a lot of pet shops opening up giveing out the wrong informatiom out on reps also how they keep the reps in the shop.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Another problem is you get people complaining about the husbandry of animals they know nothing about.

Hands up who has not had people come round to see their reps that you cleaned out that morning but low and behold one of them has made a mess in your nice clean viv... then imagine your reaction if that person went straight home and posted on here that your vivs were a mess and not to buy anything from you.

Or imagine if you have just taken on a rescue that has been treated appallingly and someone comes to your house and sees it and spreads it around that one of your animals is nearly dead. Shops have to take in unwanted animals every day... and often the cause of the animals condition is a result of the advice given out on forums.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i hate it, people are all too happy to take credit when people say 'so and so is great'.. its pathetic this country on this subject...
if someone messes up and its proven i see no reason why they should sue.. really winds me up this one. if you cock up, people should know.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i completely agree with you cornmorphs, but at the moe i am dealign with sueing/court action, whoop whoop, this country is... %(^$&£5 6


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

there is no free speech here..


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> there is no free speech here..


What in UK? .... its better than in the US, although US laws protecting web site owners are better and (potentially) give people the freedom to speak their mind more on the internet 

In the UK forum owners can (potentially) be done for publishing damaging statements that were made by a user... not cool! However 80%+ of posts I see slagging off shops are unwarranted (in my opinion) and I think we are generally better off without them... its all to easy for people to make business damaging posts based upon nothing more than personal opinion and assumptions.


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

K thanks all, it's just I see so many threads on here that say about bad shops/sites and some people name them, others don't. Also what about users on here - is it the same dealio - they can sue?



the-reptile-mafia said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOO who does Grace want to name and shame XD


haha no-one, just being curious lol and I also think others need to know, and also if something were to happen I would like to make sure that I am a good citizen of RFUK and behave properly :whip:


hehe.....


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Surely the point is that if you have a complaint about a shop, then take it up with the shop !!!

What is the point of coming on to a forum and complaining to a bunch of people who are going to sit at their screen and say "oooo no... it shouldn't be allowed ... they ought to be shut down ... report them to the council ... run them out of town ... hang them". Two days later, the thread is on page 30, nothing gets done and nobody actually cares.

Talk to the shop owner. Like all reptile keepers, it does not take long to work out if they know what they are talking about or not.

Complaining to them, in writing if need be with the threat of taking it further if your points go unanswered is going to get a whole lot more done than complaining to a bunch of people that will also do nothing about it.


----------



## Geckosss (Mar 10, 2008)

Hmmm well lets see... billericay's reptile shop...there reptiles are named wrong ie:there was and still is to my knowledge a commen boa and i know for a fact was wild caught from the days of the same shop bein called reptile masters.WHICH IS NOW UP AS A RED TAIL AND LABBLED UP AS C,B...I had both the owner of the last shop n the new one infront of me when i questioned why (old owner said not his business no more) the other simply was not botherd. they also have have a 6ft red tail in there thats marked c,b when again its from the same stock and is very much wild caught.

As stated before if u think im just stirring it up. take a look for your selfs im sure they could do with some one to talk to as us locals wont use the shop no more.but i feel strongly that people should know what there buying.before ending up with a 6,7 foot snake that only knows how to feed on any thing that moves.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Geckosss said:


> As stated before if u think im just stirring it up. take a look for your selfs im sure they could do with some one to talk to as us locals wont use the shop no more.


Obviously they do or the shop would not be in business would they ?


----------



## Geckosss (Mar 10, 2008)

Its new to area i have been in there when they 1st opend to ruff month or so after n all stock is the same n not much new in apart from dust:whistling2:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> i completely agree with you cornmorphs, but at the moe i am dealign with sueing/court action, whoop whoop, this country is... %(^$&£5 6


 
That must totaly suck  , am guessin VB???
Hopefuly nothing bad will happen , wish you luck Freeky.


----------

